# Birth of a router table



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

My current router table is a Rockler, basic design with metal frame stand. I have litterally worn this thing out and have thought about making a new cabinet for years. Yesterday I came across a good deal and Hundred Dollars a.k.a. Home Depot for $25 for a sheet of pretty good cabinet grade plywood. 

I was staring at the plywood for a bit trying to think of how I was going to build this thing and the HD guy asked if I needed any help. I told him no I was just trying to imagine how I was going to build something and he said take a picture and think about it at home over a cold beer. So here's the picture...ha. Anyway, after a few hours of scratching my head this is what I came up with for the carcass. 

I'll be honest, I have always been nervous about making things out of plywood because of the initial size of a sheet of plywood and trying to handle it and while trying to make accurate cuts. I figured for $25 I could give it a whirl without hurting the wallet if it didn't work out. I'll post updates as I make progress.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks like a good start to me. I look forward to seeing the rest. Is it going to be a built-in or freestanding?


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

The bones look good. I look forward to seeing it flesh out.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great so far. Keep working and keep posting photos. I'm looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.
Ken


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

> I have always been nervous about making things out of plywood because of the initial size of a sheet of plywood and trying to handle it and while trying to make accurate cuts.


I hear you. I started a TS work station today. Began with the base which is 5' x 30". So I had to do the "clamp a straight-edge and use the circular saw" method on the first cut. I wanted it to be accurate so I fiddled with it for nearly half an hour before making the cut.

I hope your new router table turns out exactly as planned, and looking forward to seeing the final piece. Good luck!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Subscribed. I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent start! I also would like to build a cabinet for a router top, which I do not have yet. 

Are router tables set at a standard dimension? Meaning, do I have to get my router table before building a cabinet?

Cory


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

CoryR said:


> Are router tables set at a standard dimension? Meaning, do I have to get my router table before building a cabinet?
> 
> Cory


Hi Cory - Not necessarily a standard dimension. Typically you will find commercial ones will run about a 2:3 ratio, about 50% wider than they are deep, ie. 22-24 deep and 30-32 wide. There are many exceptions though. :blink:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's the latest from this weekend. Of the few things I've learned on this one.....the most significant thing is plywood ain't straight!!! How do cabinet makers do it..ha. 

Anyway, starting to look a little more like a router cabinet. This weekend I added the wheels, made 3 drawers, and attached the top. Next step is to make the left side drawers, or slides, to hold router bits. Havent's decided yet if I will make drawers for the bottom or just doors. I'll update when I get a chance.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh wow! You've made some great progress! Funny that you would mention that "plywood isn't straight". I just recently discovered the same thing. Thank heavens for an accurate square and circular saw.

Yeah, that's coming along really nicely. Looking forward to more pics!!


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks good...:thumbsup:


----------

